# Huge Black Drum



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out Jose; With a CAST NET he pulled this enormous fish upfrom the channel at 17th AveRR trestle.

How old do we think this fish is?30? 40 yrs? He was still flappin in the back of thetruck. That's his son, who spoke English and his wife on the tracks.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought he hung his net on a log when he first pulled it up.. but, what a beast!

See the outline of the fish on his shoulder in the net!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I didnt believe you until you posted the second pic...thats incredible..I bet he was the happiest man alive


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thrilled to see this.. and have the camera to post here. First post this year.


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

Man. that sure is a nice fish. Good thing it didnt put up a fight, it would have turn his net all up. But yes congrts to him.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice drum :bowdown


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

YGBSM!! Nice catch! That fish looks pissed to be caught like that. I guess that's what he gets for beingslow. 

Congrats. :clap


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:bowdown WOW...ya know that took 2 hands to lift up on the trussle. Nice drum:clap


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you let him go? Should have ,they are full of worms. English is all I know, sorry.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Get'n Wade (2/17/2009)*Did you let him go? Should have ,they are full of worms. English is all I know, sorry.


I can just about guarantee that drum went into the tacos....worms and all.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW thats a huge fish to catch in a throw net. I read a post a while back about a guy who netted 2 30 pound black drum and it tore his net up.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

several months ago i caught one 40 lbs in the same spot on 12lb big game it was a blast 

they are very fun on light tackle


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

THERES ALOT OF BLACK DRUM THAT LERK AROUND THE TRACKS CAUGHT A 20 POUNDER ON 7 LB BRAID A WEEK AGO FROM RIGHT THERE JUST TOSS A D.O.A. TERROR EYES AROUND THE PILINGS THEY CANT RESIST IT.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

thats a big fish.Jose and his family ate a lot of fish tacos that night


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Over slot limit!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *trollinstoned (2/18/2009)*Over slot limit!






You are allowed one over slot.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ummmmm, yummmmm,*

There'svery little meat in between the worms on a fish that size, but each to his own!<P align=center>*That makes'm *<P align=center>*"WORM TACOS"*<P align=center>*or better yet*<P align=center>*"PARASITE TACOS"*<P align=center>*double-yummmm*<P align=center>







<P align=center>


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

wow what a catch.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats awesome. I have caught two monsters like that in the bayou this last year. But man I had a pole on light tacklebut still nothing compares to netting a fish like that. I couldnt imagine doing that. Must have been a huge thrill. Pull on the rope and i bet he thought he was stuck on something. That is not a lite fish for sure


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice catch.:clap


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Protein is protein baby! Worms are a delicacy in Japan.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, meho....

Worm in the bottle, worm in the feesh.... don't matter main.....

It's all goood!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Enjoy your fish man. Tthat is a unique way to get one that big!!

:clap:clap


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i know were im going to fish friday and saturday. thats a great catch!:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw one that size once while on the bayou texar bridge.........i was throwing a net for menhaden........thought about throwing the net on it for all of about 10 seconds.........decided I was too much of a wimp


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My son and I were throwing for menaden off the Cervantes bridge and got two like that in 12ft net at once. They tore the net up. (we didnt try to lift them, I went under bridge to free them) They would be fun on rod n reel.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - great pics - That was a job hauling that up in a net.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey yall, 

That fish DID PUT UP SERIOUS FIGHT!!! LOOK AT JOSE'S SHIRT, THAT BIG GUY WAS WORKIN IT THE WHOLE WAY TO THE BACK OF THE TRUCK!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that is a big drum!!


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats a damn shame he killed that fish for some worm infested tacos a damn shame


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sure that huge drum made that guys day, and I bet not a speck of itg went to waste!


----------

